# Acnologia vs NNT



## OtakuBlackAD (Jul 22, 2017)

How far does he get? Can he solo?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 22, 2017)

Pretty sure that NNT has too much hax to lose to Acnologia even though I'm also pretty sure Acnologia should be more durable and dish more DC than FT verse(Not as a whole).


----------



## OGshine (Jul 22, 2017)

LOL NNT STOMPS LELEL


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 22, 2017)

He gets anal raped.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jul 22, 2017)

He gets roflstompraped


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jul 22, 2017)

Ft was a joke. If it wasn't for hiro with amazing fan service...hype dragon can't compete.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 23, 2017)

wtf?
Galan alone is enough to stomp him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rax (Jul 23, 2017)

Acnologia > Etherion

Not only that he's immune to hax magic inside his own series. 

Plus he's faster by a lot.


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2017)

Escanor punches him into the Sun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 23, 2017)

Actually, the new FT Movie is Canon by Mashima in an interview directly saying it was canon and linked to the main story 


And the Dragon Cry was by existed composed of highly compressed Ethernano (Magic particles) condensate

Which was TENS of ti mes stronger than Etherion and had an AoE that covered ALL of the continent.

And the villain of that movie absorbed all of its power

Who was wrekt by Half Dragon Natsu, who is below Acnologia.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 23, 2017)

Rax said:


> Actually, the new FT Movie is Canon by Mashima in an interview directly saying it was canon and linked to the main story
> 
> 
> And the Dragon Cry was by existed composed of highly compressed Ethernano (Magic particles) condensate
> ...


So basically he gets wrecked by hawk?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rax (Jul 23, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> So basically he gets wrecked by hawk?




Be srz now'


Acnologia clears without any effort.


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> Be srz now'
> 
> 
> Acnologia clears without any effort.



Twigo solos


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> Be srz now'
> 
> 
> Acnologia clears without any effort.


Not even in your wildest wet dreams


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Not even in your wildest wet dreams



Yes.

Read my earlier post please.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> Actually, the new FT Movie is Canon by Mashima in an interview directly saying it was canon and linked to the main story


link the interview, you should know by now you have less credibility than Bill Cosby hosting a wine tasting.



> And the Dragon Cry was by existed composed of highly compressed Ethernano (Magic particles) condensate


Ok? What has etherios done destruction wise?



> Which was TENS of ti mes stronger than Etherion and had an AoE that covered ALL of the continent.


see above. AOE =/ DC. 


> And the villain of that movie absorbed all of its power





> Who was wrekt by Half Dragon Natsu, who is below Acnologia.


Calc, and give more context. I'd rather have Iwan be an objective source of whatever argument you're trying to make.

Also, Merlin GG


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 24, 2017)

You might wanna stop doing fairy dust because Fairy Fail ain't winning shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> link the interview, you should know by now you have less credibility than Bill Cosby hosting a wine tasting.
> 
> 
> Ok? What has etherios done destruction wise?
> ...









"This is one part that is connected to the last chapter of _Fairy Tail_."




Given official Volumes Etherion can completely envelop a country in its radius. Meaning it at least in terms of an Explosion size alone its AT LEAST 1.2 Petatons of TNT using Fiore as the example country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jul 24, 2017)

anyone TC level or higher shuts him down


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Jul 24, 2017)

He stops at high TC level


----------



## Imagine (Jul 24, 2017)

How far into island level is Acnologa?

@iwandesu


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

It's like you're all completely ignoring what I posted


Oh wait you are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 24, 2017)

CO galan cuts him in half


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 24, 2017)

Back to tmf you pleb


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

How are you denying the canon proof I posted?


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 24, 2017)

Make your thread about Etherion and get it accepted before passing of your stuff like they're facts.Because Acno is only city-island level here.So as of now,he gets ripped in two by Critical Over Galan.


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

I just might

Bleh


----------



## Solar (Jul 24, 2017)

Why make a meta thread? Just do it here.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> I just might
> 
> Bleh


make it


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax why not use the multiplier.

or are you using it already?


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

I am

Etherion is at least 1.2 Petatons

And the Dragon Cry at the least is 24 Petatons

And Animus absorbed this and lost to Natsu. Acnologia can fodderize Animus


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> Etherion is at least 1.2 Petatons



 is this accepted? I haven't been following the FT calcs.... so...................................


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2017)

Erza did mention the Dragon Cry artifact in one of the last few chapters iirc. Plus the movie had some canon backstory for Acno too.

You should really use low end country level on our DC scale Rax, a massive lowball is better than nothing at all dude.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 24, 2017)

also make sure the raw mentioned the number for the multiplier, not just the subtitle. Because in some cases the subtitle mislead viewers with that kind of hype. 

I can't hear the sound considering I currently don't have any ear phone/speaker.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Erza did mention the Dragon Cry artifact in one of the last few chapters iirc. Plus the movie had some canon backstory for Acno too.
> 
> You should really use low end country level on our DC scale Rax, a massive lowball is better than nothing at all dude.


You mean "i am Rax translations" ? 
Nothing about it was mentioned in the main story


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> Drought
> "This is one part that is connected to the last chapter of _Fairy Tail_."


Fair enough.
Now link me to the time the feat you are claiming happened.



> Given official Volumes Etherion can completely envelop a country in its radius. Meaning it at least in terms of an Explosion size alone its AT LEAST 1.2 Petatons of TNT using Fiore as the example country.


Fiore is clearly not the country Etherion destroyed.
So nah.


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

I linked it on the first page.

Fiore is the example and is the second smallest country in Ishgar


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

Is it actually destroying a country or said to be capable of?

Can anyone scale to it?

I mean atleast with YYH it made sense with yusuke and sensui being hindreds of gigatons, and even A demon hype, along with demon WMD and yusuke statement. 

FT jumping from one niche small island feat to country?


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

It's directly said it's able to envelope an entire country in it's explosion radius.

That alone using a nuke calculator to get the explosion is 1.2 Petatons and small continent level.

And Animus absorbed the Dragon Cry which was tens of times stronger than Etherion and was literally a staff made of highly condensed magic

It scales to Acnologia, Igneel, Natsu, Irene, August, Zeref, And Gray when he uses Lost Aspect boosted magic.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Is it actually destroying a country or said to be capable of?
> 
> Can anyone scale to it?
> 
> ...



This sort of thing happens alot in shonen.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> This sort of thing happens alot in shonen.


Yeah and the problem is jumping based on statements without a feat.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> It's directly said it's able to envelope an entire country in it's explosion radius.
> 
> That alone using a nuke calculator to get the explosion is 1.2 Petatons and small continent level.
> 
> ...


.
If this gets accepted,the only people that will scale to it is post-ravines of time Acno,Natsu and FH Zeref


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 24, 2017)

>Lol at FH zeref
>Lol at Rax
Sweet Mask said

April Faith Fernandez asks: How much of the movie do we expect to be in-line with the manga storyline?

Since the setting is a new location, they aren’t related all that much. However, there is a connection when it comes to how the characters develop in the future.

>Lol about being canon

>Lol at character development in the futur
>Lol at FT 

Crushed dreams

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 24, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> >Lol at FH zeref


what's wrong with giving FH zeref the scaling?


----------



## Regicide (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> FT jumping from one niche small island feat to country?


When discussing absurd battle shounen settings in a versus debate context, you guys should all know how incredibly hypocritical this line of thinking is by now. Don't selectively ignore the abundance of cases where people attribute single feats from pools of hundreds of chapters to entire casts of characters.


Lord escanor said:


> April Faith Fernandez asks: How much of the movie do we expect to be in-line with the manga storyline?
> 
> Since the setting is a new location, they aren’t related all that much. However, there is a connection when it comes to how the characters develop in the future.


Though I can hardly make concrete inferences without context?

In a vacuum, this just seems to suggest that there's not much overlap in overarching plot because of the setting/scenario being self-contained, not there's no links altogether.


----------



## alsdkjasl;djalskdaj (Jul 24, 2017)

I believe he should make it to high tier


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

Regicide said:


> When discussing absurd battle shounen settings in a versus debate context, you guys should all know how incredibly hypocritical this line of thinking is by now. Don't selectively ignore the abundance of cases where people attribute single feats from pools of hundreds of chapters to entire casts of characters.
> Though I can hardly make concrete inferences without context?


What are you talking about? I'm talking about the jump from a small island feat that was only scaled to one person because of her specific magic, and how going from country level based on a movie feat with only AOE is could be murky. Which is why I asked those questions, and gave the YYH case for reference as it is a similar thing here


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

And now Director says it isn't related that much, and he just wanted to make a memorable fun movie leading up to the final chapter


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Krash said:


> .
> If this gets accepted,the only people that will scale to it is post-ravines of time Acno,Natsu and FH Zeref




Igneel was able to damage Acnologia and rip off his arm.


Irene is easily > Animus and August is > Irene


And Zeref was worried over LA Gray.

It's not his standard power. Adding the Lost Attribute multiplies a spell a few hundred times over as Zeref said.


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> >Lol at FH zeref
> >Lol at Rax
> hotly debated topic
> 
> ...




Mashima is the overall voice of the series.

If the director of the movie says it isn't canon but the author says it is then guess who's word carries more weight?


Especially since Mashima wrote the damn thing and Sonya was shown in the manga


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 24, 2017)

Regicide said:


> When discussing absurd battle shounen settings in a versus debate context, you guys should all know how incredibly hypocritical this line of thinking is by now. Don't selectively ignore the abundance of cases where people attribute single feats from pools of hundreds of chapters to entire casts of characters.
> Though I can hardly make concrete inferences without context?
> 
> In a vacuum, this just seems to suggest that there's not much overlap in overarching plot because of the setting/scenario being self-contained, not there's no links altogether.


Did you watch the movie or know what it's about ? Because the only thing the movie  has connected to the final chapters is a girl that died a long time ago,other than that the rest is clearly filler as the events of the movie took place before the start of the Alvarez war
It's kind of like the shiki movie (one piece)it has some canon stuff but the rest is filler


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 24, 2017)

Krash said:


> what's wrong with giving FH zeref the scaling?


A lot of stuff


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

No it isn't.


Mashima himself was asked and said the movie was canon and he had Sonya exist in the manga


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 24, 2017)

You told us he said "This is one part that is connected to the last chapter of _Fairy Tail_." not "Dragon cry movie is canon"


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 24, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> Did you watch the movie or know what it's about ? Because the only thing the movie  has connected to the final chapters is a girl that died a long time ago,other than that the rest is clearly filler as the events of the movie took place before the start of the Alvarez war
> It's kind of like the shiki movie (one piece)it has some canon stuff but the rest is filler



Island+ Pre timeskip Luffy then?


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> You told us he said "This is one part that is connected to the last chapter of _Fairy Tail_." not "Dragon cry movie is canon"



He directly says it's canon and Sonya is directly shown in the manga.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

Meh looking over it all, kinda seems like it is a strong world type of deal. I did a debate of it's canonicty back in old OL days and I'm pretty sure there were similar quotes from Oda on strong world, which can be taken as it's a movie that connects with canon things but isn't in the actual chronological storyline. Which would also make sense given the director's statement. Basically Mashima may be confirming "this isn't a random ass movie with stuff we just made up". It's an "entertaining movie for all fans, based on events that transpired in canon".


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

So many butthurt.


Mashima directly said it's canon then put the chicken of the movie in the manga in reference to the scene she met Acnologia.


Where Acnologia formed the dragon graveyard below Crocus.


Deal with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jikaishin (Jul 24, 2017)

Apparently Etherion destroy a country by rendering them null, whatever this means

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> So many butthurt.
> 
> 
> Mashima directly said it's canon then put the chicken of the movie in the manga in reference to the scene she met Acnologia.
> ...


And Shiki is in strongworld with direct reference to his canon appearences. Doesn't mean strongworld happened in canon.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 24, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> Did you watch the movie or know what it's about ? Because the only thing the movie  has connected to the final chapters is a girl that died a long time ago


And this invalidates any events from being in continuity.. why, exactly? It's relatively self-contained then, who cares?

Unless there are things that don't match up properly, being referenced at all is a pretty good sign and generally sufficient for our purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax is more than likely correct imo on this topic. Etherion has multiple country level statements and even if you don't take them seriously, the fact is that Dragon Cry covered all of Earthland and Animus absorbed it and still lost to Natsu. 

Now I know that AoE doesn't necessarily equat to DC, but in this case I feel like it would kinda be downplaying to say Acnologia isn't even country level. Fiore is 4,324 km wide which is the around the width of the USA  and length wise Fiore is more than 5000 km long. 

Looking at a picture of Earthland / Ishgal you can see that Ishgal is like 30 / 40 thousand km across and apparently Dragon Cry covered the entire continent and Animus absorbed it and still lost to Natsu. Acnologia >>> Natsu > Animus. I doubt that Acnologia is only Island level


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2017)

I still say the 1.2 petatons thing shouldnt be used, they never used it on Fiore and assuming low end country based on the real world is a fair low end. Keep your high/mid end but at least try the lowball so people will accept something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MysticBlade (Jul 24, 2017)

SwordSlayer99 said:


> Rax is more than likely correct imo on this topic. Etherion has multiple country level statements and even if you don't take them seriously, the fact is that Dragon Cry covered all of Earthland and Animus absorbed it and still lost to Natsu.
> 
> Now I know that AoE doesn't necessarily equat to DC, but in this case I feel like it would kinda be downplaying to say Acnologia isn't even country level. Fiore is 4,324 km wide which is the around the width of the USA  and length wise Fiore is more than 5000 km long.
> 
> Looking at a picture of Earthland / Ishgal you can see that Ishgal is like 30 / 40 thousand km across and apparently Dragon Cry covered the entire continent and Animus absorbed it and still lost to Natsu. Acnologia >>> Natsu > Animus. I doubt that Acnologia is only Island level



completely agreed.

my problem is the level of bias towards certain series here.
This is a forum to debate.
yeah you might prefer another series over another but don't let that cause you to be bias to direct feats and statement.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> I still say the 1.2 petatons thing shouldnt be used, they never used it on Fiore and assuming low end country based on the real world is a fair low end. *Keep your high/mid end but at least try the lowball so people will accept something*



Yup, go with the low end so no one can bring it into question later even if the actual numbers might be higher.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 24, 2017)

jokes aside

the same shit happened with Clorox and Nardo

they were town level+ to city level+ for a long time and in their final arcs, they showed their way better feats

Terrible Tail might be too terrible but the top tiers should be in the at least island level+ range, easily

we can't dismiss/reject their feats because of their quality as a series

although, Escanor still punches him into the Sun, but yeah, you got the point

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 24, 2017)

Blade said:


> island level+ range, easily


No one said otherwise 
It just that rax wants continent level+

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Jul 24, 2017)

MysticBlade said:


> completely agreed.
> 
> my problem is the level of bias towards certain series here.
> This is a forum to debate.
> yeah you might prefer another series over another but don't let that cause you to be bias to direct feats and statement


I completely agree. Fairy Tail might not be that quality of a series, and a lot of people might hate it, but that doesn't mean that it should be treated any differently. If theirs evidence then it shouldn't be ignored. Fiore is scaled > the USA using distances that are mentioned in the manga, and Earthland itself is multiple times bigger than Earth. Acnologia is > Natsu that overpowered Animus who absorbed energy that can cover multiple planets in it's AoE, then I find it hard to accept Acnologia only being in the gigaton range. 

Similarly I think that that evidence in Bleach is ignored because of bias against the series. I understand people doubting Rukia's statement about the 10 day walking but I think in a data/guide book it is mentioned that between every single one of the 13 Divisions that their is a mountain range. Accounting for their being a mountain range between all 13 districts + Rukia's statement I find it hard to believe that the Seireitei is as small as current calcs indicate. While I don't know how much bigger the Seireitei should be, Gremmy's meteor only being Island level seems false with the above info imo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

Blade said:


> jokes aside
> 
> the same shit happened with Clorox and Nardo
> 
> ...


Which is my only concern. In YYH we allowed country level statements to match up with top tiers because of multiple factors. 

I saw Etherion was country busting and had an ambiguous AOE feat, but are there other things in the series that confirm this, statements that scale it to others? Is it something that's held in high regards such as the Rose bomb in HxH?

I just wanted these questions answered and confirmed by someone else who reads the series, since this seems to be scaling from a WMD, which is then scaled to another weapon from a movie, which scales to a different person, which is then multiplied, etccc...


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2017)

Irene's meteor was a thing, so its not like this is some kind of outlier.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Irene's meteor was a thing, so its not like this is some kind of outlier.


What did it calc to? Meteors can be city level, ala Fuji's multiple metoers in Dressrosa barring the Pica sized one.


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> I still say the 1.2 petatons thing shouldnt be used, they never used it on Fiore and assuming low end country based on the real world is a fair low end. Keep your high/mid end but at least try the lowball so people will accept something



Fiore is the second smallest country in Ishgal.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2017)

Also August suicide was gonna destroy Fiore too so


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

T


Lord escanor said:


> No one said otherwise
> It just that rax wants continent level+


The Canon is on my side though


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Also August suicide was gonna destroy Fiore too so




Irene's meteor woulda too.


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> What did it calc to? Meteors can be city level, ala Fuji's multiple metoers in Dressrosa barring the Pica sized one.



Hard to say.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> What did it calc to? Meteors can be city level, ala Fuji's multiple metoers in Dressrosa barring the Pica sized one.


something something inconsistent size, assumed timeframes, etc.

It was something like island to country level but was never accepted


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Also August suicide was gonna destroy Fiore too so


And Fraudrin's suicide was gonna bust Britannia too, but he doesn't get scaled to whiping out britain.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> something something inconsistent size, assumed timeframes, etc.
> 
> It was something like island to country level but was never accepted


So then you can't use it as precedence here Imo.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> And Fraudrin's suicide was gonna bust Britannia too, but he doesn't get scaled to whiping out britain.


not my point. it was more to show there are corroborating feats that show this isnt an outlier


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> something something inconsistent size, assumed timeframes, etc.
> 
> It was something like island to country level but was never accepted



It wasn't inconsistent. It was breaking apart as it was coming down as meteors do.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2017)

one thing not be accepted cause we can't properly calc it doesnt mean it cant lend weight to a higher feat being accepted here.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> not my point. it was more to show there are corroborating feats that show this isnt an outlier


It's a corrobaorating statement though, not a feat. And is Fiore measured to be actual country sized?


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> And Fraudrin's suicide was gonna bust Britannia too, but he doesn't get scaled to whiping out britain.




structure


It was only Lioness, not Britannia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> It's a corrobaorating statement though, not a feat. And is Fiore measured to be actual country sized?



Fiore is almost twice as wide as the USA


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> one thing not be accepted cause we can't properly calc it doesnt mean it cant lend weight to a higher feat being accepted here.


It does when we don't know how strong it is. If it's city to small island then it really isn't much higher than other FT feats already in existence. From what I'm gathering here, this movie thing is way above country level, if it's >>> a country buster and has multiplier's involved.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

So then why don't you make a thread about it, to try and get this calced? That would be the better option than trying to make a versus thread and push arbitrary numbers. Especially when if true, this is a blatant spite/stomp thread.


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

I made a blog


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Jul 24, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> It's a corrobaorating statement though, not a feat. And is Fiore measured to be actual country sized?


Yes, Fiore is scaled from statements in verse. In this scan here , it says that they are 30km from Haregon, and 400km from Fairy Tail. That means that the distance between Magnolia(Fairy Tail) and Haregon is 370km. Now here in this scan BELKO EXPERIMENT you can scale Fiore from the 370km. It ends up 4000km wide, and 5000+ km long. And Fiore is the 2nd smallest country in Earthland as well.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 24, 2017)

@iwandesu Help sort this out cuh.


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

FT upgrade INC


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> Igneel was able to damage Acnologia and rip off his arm.


Post eos natsu is above igneel for all we know 


> Irene is easily > Animus and August is > Irene


This is bullshit.
August is not above Dragon irene for all we know and nothing proves animus is below irene


> And Zeref was worried over LA Gray.
> It's not his standard power. Adding the Lost Attribute multiplies a spell a few hundred times over as Zeref said.


Can't remember enough to say anythung


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm confused as to why you assume that Etherion being continent level is going to be accepted this time when literally every other time you tried pushing it it was put in the dirt.

Seriously, what changed since the last time? Both visual showings of it (on the tower and in the flashback) show no where near the aoe you suggest.


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> Post eos natsu is above igneel for all we know
> 
> This is bullshit.
> August is not above Dragon irene for all we know and nothing proves animus is below irene
> ...




Igneel is > Animus

And Lolno

August is confirmed the strongest of the Sp12






Irene was a Royal Dragon. Animus was not.


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> I'm confused as to why you assume that Etherion being continent level is going to be accepted this time when literally every other time you tried pushing it it was put in the dirt.
> 
> Seriously, what changed since the last time? Both visual showings of it (on the tower and in the flashback) show no where near the aoe you suggest.




L2Read Waka




It's blast radius alone can envelop an entire country


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:
			
		

> Igneel is > Animus
> 
> And Lolno
> 
> ...


Nothing of this matters when animus power uped by ethernanus is What is being used.
There is no legit scalling between Irene and powered animus aside from belief.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2017)

And again
Fiore is fucking huge.
Even if it is not the biggest country in ft earth there are surely smaller out there


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Due to the fact Irene was able to fuck around with Acnologia a bit while Animus was fodderized by Acnologia without effort is more than enough.

Fiore is the second smallest country in Ishgal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 24, 2017)

Blade said:


> jokes aside
> 
> the same shit happened with Clorox and Nardo
> 
> ...



How? Acnologia's best DC feat was when he destroyed most of the island natsu fought hades on and it only came out to city+ level (80 megatons). Unless you are referring to those blasts he fired after eating ravines of time but we have no way to scale or calc them.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax, just use fucking low end country level. Im literally trying to help you here and youre pushing for a high end that near no one is going to accept.

getting double digit teratons is still a huge upgrade for FT god tiers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm using the radius that it directly says 

I'm not gonna undersell it because people won't believe what's directly on panel because they're idiots.

If the Near Total Fatalities result gives it 1.2 Petatons as a result for an explosion enveloping Fiore then that's what it is


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2017)

okay


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Continental Acnologia?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 24, 2017)

Im just gonna overrule Rax here and say we use 1 teraton as a low end for Etherion, if Dragon Cry was "tens of times stronger" than using 20 as the lowest end would mean god tiers are 20 teratons.

Does anyone have a problem with a lowball like this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Im just gonna overrule Rax here and say we use 1 teraton as a low end for Etherion, if Dragon Cry was "tens of times stronger" than using 20 as the lowest end would mean god tiers are 20 teratons.
> 
> Does anyone have a problem with a lowball like this?



That makes no sense.

We HAVE a  radius. That radius gives a yield.

Quit trying to low ball it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> Due to the fact Irene was able to fuck around with Acnologia a bit while Animus was fodderized by Acnologia without effort is more than enough.


But this was animus without Etherion upgrade no ? 


> Fiore is the second smallest country in Ishgal


Midi/Enca/Sin are less wide than Fiore.(although sin is much longer).
Anyway multipliers can't be used without some crystal clean way to determine which country was blown by Etherion.
I'd be tempted to pick the smallest country for a safe end,tho
Should be still solid country level


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> That makes no sense.
> 
> We HAVE a  radius. That radius gives a yield.
> 
> Quit trying to low ball it.


We don't.
Fiore never blew up.
Zero reason to use it unless someone states "it can envelop Fiore"


----------



## Alita (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Im just gonna overrule Rax here and say we use 1 teraton as a low end for Etherion, if Dragon Cry was "tens of times stronger" than using 20 as the lowest end would mean god tiers are 20 teratons.
> 
> Does anyone have a problem with a lowball like this?


Why use a made up low end of 1 teraton for etherion? Why don't we first have a discussion as to whether the movie should be canon. If the unanimous decision is yes then why don't we see if we can calc the movie feat proper and if so let's see what we can do rather than guess it's DC like we are doing. And I would prefer if someone not named Rax calced it too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Regicide (Jul 24, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Im just gonna overrule Rax here and say we use 1 teraton as a low end for Etherion, if Dragon Cry was "tens of times stronger" than using 20 as the lowest end would mean god tiers are 20 teratons.
> 
> Does anyone have a problem with a lowball like this?


Why in the world would you ever do this when you have an in-universe map to use as a frame of reference? Are you guys being deliberately obtuse?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> But this was animus without Etherion upgrade no ?
> 
> Midi/Enca/Sin are less wide than Fiore.(although sin is much longer).
> Anyway multipliers can't be used without some crystal clean way to determine which country was blown by Etherion.
> ...




Irelevant.

Half Dragon Natsu absolutely crushed Animus.


1:10:00

Even DF Natsu wasn't able to kill FH Zeref, who openly admitted he can't do shit to Acnologia.

The dude said it would envelop a country within its radius. Meaning its covering the entire thing.





Fiore is the one everything takes place it. It's why it's safest to just use it.


----------



## Jikaishin (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> Irelevant.
> 
> Half Dragon Natsu absolutely crushed Animus.
> 
> ...



We don't know if FH Zeref can't do something to Acnologia just base Zeref just saying

Oh well, I don't see why country level God tiers FT is not something already


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2017)

Rax said:


> Irelevant.
> 
> Half Dragon Natsu absolutely crushed Animus.
> 
> ...


So what ?
Normal Human Acnologia (not the post ravine absorption one from eos) is not remotely compared to Dragon Acnologia. 
FH Zeref should definitely do way worse against human Acnologia.
The fact Human Acnologia destroyed  animus while he lived doesn't mean much when he has been upgraded by Etherion particles on his fight against natsu.
this just means that eos half DF Natsu is above the rest of spriggan which given how base natsu was able to give base Zeref a huge trouble is far from impossible.



> The dude said it would envelop a country within its radius. Meaning its covering the entire thing.
> 
> Fiore is the one everything takes place it. It's why it's safest to just use it.


Without an example this doesn't mean much.
Which country was shot by Etherion before ? It surely wasn't fiore.
I agree it might make more sense to be Fiore, but without more proof there is no way we are jumping for such high end.
The best is to use the smallest country so we have sure it is accuratex


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2017)

Country level god tiers should be pretty ok really.
But using Fiore as base is too much of a jump


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes we do. 

It's why he went back in time instead of going to fight him.


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> So what ?
> Normal Human Acnologia (not the post ravine absorption one from eos) is not remotely compared to Dragon Acnologia.
> FH Zeref should definitely do way worse against human Acnologia.
> The fact Human Acnologia destroyed  animus while he lived doesn't mean much when he has been upgraded by Etherion particles on his fight against natsu.
> ...



'
Nothing separates Human and ADragon Acnologia.

Zeref knew he stood zero chance against Acnologia.

And again, no.

August directly says that no one in the world COULD have the ability to beat Acnologia aside from MAYBE FH Zeref.

Irene sits at a position that she's very clearly ranked above Animus as being a royal dragon and her Meteor was going to cause way more damage.




Then use a mid end if you don't wanna use Fiore.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2017)

Rax said:


> Nothing separates Human and ADragon Acnologia.


Everything does lol
Dragon has far better feats.
For instant being completely unbeatble while Natsu killed human acnologia and fucking irene stalled him


> Zeref knew he stood zero chance against Acnologia.


Zeref>Irene



> And again, no.
> August directly says that no one in the world COULD have the ability to beat Acnologia aside from MAYBE FH Zeref.


Which is contradicted by Irene giving human acnologia a run for his money
If august is above irene and NO ONE can ever threat him then irene is not comparable to acnologia and thus can't be scalled to him.
Congratulations, you just fucking shot your own argument on the foot.


> Irene sits at a position that she's very clearly ranked above Animus as being a royal dragon and her Meteor was going to cause way more damage.


HE POWERED UP.
it doesnt matter where he stood while alive and getting his shit kicked by human acnologia or wathever


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2017)

how much would the meteor yeild again ?


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Depends on the method used


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> Everything does lol
> Dragon has far better feats.
> For instant being completely unbeatble while Natsu killed human acnologia and fucking irene stalled him
> 
> ...




Dragon Slayer > Human

 Natsu killed him with a huge power amp and the fact Acnologia couldn't block it.

No, Irene was able to mess with him a little. Nothing says Zeref can't, but he does know in the end he can't win. THere's a difference. 


I never said Irene or August can beat Acnologia or even p ush him. They can on the other hand fuck around a bit with him clearly more than Animus could.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2017)

Rax said:


> Dragon Slayer > Human
> Natsu killed him with a huge power amp and the fact Acnologia couldn't block it.
> No, Irene was able to mess with him a little. Nothing says Zeref can't, but he does know in the end he can't win. THere's a difference.


There is no way irene would win without preping Universe one to stall him.
but ok there is nothing wrong with this bit. 



> I never said Irene or August can beat Acnologia or even p ush him. They can on the other hand fuck around a bit with him clearly more than Animus could.


HE POWERED UP WITH ETHERION.
It doesn't matter if he was weaker than them before that.
Why wouldn't EOM Animus Push acnologia as much as Irene did ?


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

I never said she could  beat him, only she could tussel around with him.

It wasn't Etherion. It was the Dragon Cry.

And Irene never pushed Acnologia.


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 25, 2017)

Well this thread is blowing up.

Anyways was the canon statement addressed here? One Piece comparison taken into consideration?

Also is Acnologia's literal ability to eat magic a factor here. Kinda like what Natsu did to August's pillar.


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Jag77 said:


> Well this thread is blowing up.
> 
> Anyways was the canon statement addressed here? One Piece comparison taken into consideration?
> 
> Also is Acnologia's literal ability to eat magic a factor here. Kinda like what Natsu did to August's pillar.



He never ate his pillar.

A Dragon Slayer can only eat things equal to or below them


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 25, 2017)

Let me just step right in here and say there's no way anyone is accepting that Etherion statement


----------



## Jikaishin (Jul 25, 2017)

Rax said:


> Yes we do.
> 
> It's why he went back in time instead of going to fight him.



No he didn't go to fight him because that would have served nothing, he said it himself he considers Acnologia insignificant


For him, Acnologia dying was just a miniscule side effect

His true goal is to have a live of hapiness where he didn't lost his family and became immortal like he literally said it


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 25, 2017)

Jag77 said:


> Anyways was the canon statement addressed here? One Piece comparison taken into consideration?


He'll keep ignoring that with saying:
Ugh no mashima's word>director's word(even though mashima got kicked out midway ) connected=canon ugh butthurt ugh hater......

Besides you guys are making alot of assumptions here,is there any reason to believe that acnologia is able tank/dish out etherion level attacks or is it because he's the main villain


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 25, 2017)

Average country size is around 900km x 900km.
Using the nuke calculator, it requires around *40 teratons* with near-total fatalities.
However I don't see anyone other than Acnologia getting this scaling since they only fought and won with nakama BS, maybe barring August with his suicide attack.

*3 Reasons Why*

-Etherion is legit stated to have a country-wide blast radius (not just vague statements)
-August was going to bust Fiore with his suicide blast
-Acnologia was destroying several islands with his Dragon Flare.

That is all I can think at the moment. Though I am personally against any FT upgrade lol.


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Let me just step right in here and say there's no way anyone is accepting that Etherion statement




There's multiple statements throughout the manga all from credible people


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Jikaishin said:


> No he didn't go to fight him because that would have served nothing, he said it himself he considers Acnologia insignificant
> 
> 
> For him, Acnologia dying was just a miniscule side effect
> ...


He also said that his plan was to go fight Acnologia before he became so powerful.

He's fully aware he couldn't beat Acnologia


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2017)

Acno: Mel you are the king!
*shatters to glass*



> -August was going to bust Fiore with his suicide blast



August who kept asking why Zeref's son was not loved repeatedly then said he was Zeref's son and explained why with a flashback invalidating him asking that question?August who had a break down?

It's possible he is at that level but his character was a mess and he was delirious when doing that. 



> -Acnologia was destroying several islands with his Dragon Flare



Then calc those and prove it's country level?


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> He'll keep ignoring that with saying:
> Ugh no mashima's word>director's word(even though mashima got kicked out midway ) connected=canon ugh butthurt ugh hater......
> 
> Besides you guys are making alot of assumptions here,is there any reason to believe that acnologia is able tank/dish out etherion level attacks or is it because he's the main villain




Because he got sucked into the Ravines of time and it did zero damage to him


Not only thing it was stated multiple times what people believed could beat Acnologia. Etherion at no point was considered because it's not


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> Average country size is around 900km x 900km.
> Using the nuke calculator, it requires around *40 teratons* with near-total fatalities.
> However I don't see anyone other than Acnologia getting this scaling since they only fought and won with nakama BS, maybe barring August with his suicide attack.
> 
> ...




This is irrelevant.


FTs average sized countries are over 4000km wide. We have a map that shows this.


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 25, 2017)

Take it or not lol. I am better without it getting accepted.


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Why would you use the average size of one of our countries when their smallest countries are over 4000km wide?

What form of logic is that?


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 25, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> He'll keep ignoring that with saying:
> Ugh no mashima's word>director's word(even though mashima got kicked out midway ) connected=canon ugh butthurt ugh hater......
> 
> Besides you guys are making alot of assumptions here,is there any reason to believe that acnologia is able tank/dish out etherion level attacks or is it because he's the main villain



Watched the first 10 minutes of the movie and everything contradicts it.

After they finished off avatar everyone went their separate ways in order to do some stuff they had and they said they will meet in Magnolia

Gray somehow is with Natsu's group and Juvia is with Gajeel even though Juvia left with Gray

Stella is shown as an island in the movie yet the canon map clearly shows Stella as a piece of land that has 2 kingdoms next to it without any sea surrounding it


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Watched the first 10 minutes of the movie and everything contradicts it.
> 
> After they finished off avatar everyone went their separate ways in order to do some stuff they had and they said they will meet in Magnolia
> 
> ...




Lolno

They met back up in Magnolia then there was a FIVE DAY GAP between Avatar and Alvarez


And no, the map purely shows Stella's territory.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 25, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> Watched the first 10 minutes of the movie and everything contradicts it.
> 
> After they finished off avatar everyone went their separate ways in order to do some stuff they had and they said they will meet in Magnolia
> 
> ...


But hey,even the manga cotradicts itself so who are we to judge


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 25, 2017)

Rax said:


> Because he got sucked into the Ravines of time and it did zero damage to him
> 
> 
> Not only thing it was stated multiple times what people believed could beat Acnologia. Etherion at no point was considered because it's not


That's hax
Ofcourse it wont,it's not like acno will just stand still for two hours until it's charged,i know he's dumb but not that dumb


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

No, it isn't

Sonya is directly shown in the manga in an Acnologia tiny flashback


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> That's hax
> Ofcourse it wont,it's not like acno will just stand still for two hours until it's charged,i know he's dumb but not that dumb




No

The Ravines are stated to be an immeasurable amount of magic. Both Etherion and by extension the Dragon Cry have been measured.

Not only that a dragon slayer can only eat things equal to or below them.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 25, 2017)

Just take the teratons,^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

That's retarded.

I'm not gonna concede to something so stupid as to use a country size multiple times smaller than the SMALLEST ones in FT


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 25, 2017)

No one cares.Take your teratons


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

That's not how it works 


You can't say "Let's make up some much smaller numbers because I don't like that series even though it's contradicted by canon proof!"


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 25, 2017)

People have already raised reasons why this entire thing is extremely shaky.
You have to be willing to compromise.So just take the teratons or you're going to go around in circles if you try to pass 1 petaton.I'm okay with Acno being atleast country level.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 25, 2017)

Technically compromising a wrong result with another wrong result is still wrong.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 25, 2017)

Well Rax will have to settle with Acno staying where he's at now


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 25, 2017)

bitch wont even try to compromise hes so thirsty for petaton acno

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 25, 2017)

Well Galan spanks him.


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 25, 2017)

Teratons for what exactly?


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 25, 2017)

Jag77 said:


> Teratons for what exactly?


Etherion's blast radius is stated to be country-wide and that would give teratons with nuke calculator. Forget about that however. We need to punish RH for being so pushy when it comes to FT.


----------



## Juan (Jul 25, 2017)

Rax...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> Etherion's blast radius is stated to be country-wide and that would give teratons with nuke calculator. Forget about that however. We need to punish RH for being so pushy when it comes to FT.




You're using Our world's country sizes


Why wouldn't you use their world's country sizes?


That makes zero sense


----------



## Blade (Jul 25, 2017)

Jag77 said:


> Teratons for what exactly?



teratons composed of pure upgrades thirst

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

It's a Petaton


Using our country sizes makes no sense when we have a map of theirs which shows theirs are MUCH bigger.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 25, 2017)

1-movie isnt canon 
2-there's no reason to believe acno can tank/dish out etherion level attacks


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

The movie is canon.


And yes, seeing as Acnologia no diff ate the Ravines of Time.


Etherion = Measurable amount of magic
Dragon Cry = Measurable amount of magic
Ravines of Time = Immeasurable


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

The way SF is trying to make me settle is retarded.


It would mean no scaling should be used.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 25, 2017)

Guess who had infinite magic


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

An Infinite supply****


The most we know he could output at once was Enough to fuel Etherion.


It's like you can't read.


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 25, 2017)

Blade said:


> teratons composed of pure upgrades thirst



Yeah...But...What is his foundation here?

Who is getting the Teratons scaling and why?

Do we also upgrade The Monster Trio to Island+ pre timeskip because of Strong World and give Luffy country level for current scaling?

Is it purely canon with 0 contradictions? Seems like he's trying to say so.

I just see Rax having false numbers thrown at him only to have his even more false claims shut down and some others crying "BIAS!!!" yet ignoring the other verse examples. 

Acnologia literally eats all forms of Magic including space/time. Get that Etherion tanking outta here. 

Keep your City+ - Island level I guess


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Dragon slayers can only eat what's equal to or below them.

Acnologia >= Ravines of Time > Dragon Cry > Etherion


----------



## SwordSlayer99 (Jul 25, 2017)

I would said I'm surprised,but I'm not
99% of the time the OBD is > other  debating / calcing fourms on the internet, but this bullshit FT / Bleach downplay is ridiculous.

-Fiore, the 2nd smallest country in the goddamn series, is bigger than the continent sized U.S.
-Only Island level Acnologia my ass.

-Bleach where we have Rukia's statement in ignored.
-Statement where there's a mountain range in between every 13 district is ignored because of OBD hatred against bleach.
-Gremmy's meteor almost being the size of Seireitei but it's only island level?


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 25, 2017)

Rax said:


> *Dragon slayers can only eat what's equal to or below them.*
> 
> Acnologia >= Ravines of Time > Dragon Cry > Etherion


where is this stated?


----------



## Regicide (Jul 25, 2017)

Do I genuinely have to point out how retarded you guys sound when you're literally suggesting to make up numbers?


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Krash said:


> where is this stated?




It's known.


Natsu wasn't able to eat August's flame pillar or Zancrow's flames at first.


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Regicide said:


> Do I genuinely have to point out how retarded you guys sound when you're literally suggesting to make up numbers?



What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 25, 2017)

Rax said:


> It's known.
> 
> 
> Natsu wasn't able to eat August's flame pillar or Zancrow's flames at first.


So it's just your headcanon 
Natsu eating Zancrow's flames was already explained by Makarov.It had nothing to do with being equal to or above the magic.
Possessed Rogue>Gajeel,yet Gajeel was able to eat his shadow.
Laxus>Natsu,yet Natsu was able to eat his lightning.


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Krash said:


> So it's just your headcanon
> Natsu eating Zancrow's flames was already explained by Makarov.It had nothing to do with being equal to or above the magic.
> Possessed Rogue>Gajeel,yet Gajeel was able to eat his shadow.
> Laxus>Natsu,yet Natsu was able to eat his lightning.




Natsu had to adapt his body to eat them. Doesn't change the fact he wasn't able to before and that Zancrow was stronger.

Gajeel ate some small shadows, not his attack themselves.

There's a difference between something like the for that Natsu is clad in just by standing there and a technique.

You're aware of this, I know you are.

Explain otherwise why he couldn't eat August's flame pillar.


Laxus also directly gave it to Natsu. It was in no way hostile.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 25, 2017)

Acnologia committed suicide after he realized he had landed in a superior quality serie, that or Meliodas one-shoot him with the power of friendship/hope/love by the tought of the sins/elisabeth or hawk.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 25, 2017)

CrownedEagle said:


> Acnologia committed suicide after he realized he had landed in a superior quality serie, that or Meliodas one-shoot him with the power of friendship/hope/love by the tought of the sins/elisabeth or hawk.


Unlike natsu mel doesnt need friendship


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Mel just needed to copy and paste Zeref's curse 

The power of love is already a canon thing in SDS


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 25, 2017)

> Here's a headache, we knew that this film would expand on areas that Mashima was unable to cover in the manga. And I think most people felt that the film was set post Avatar, pre-Alvarez. In Natsu's dream sequence at the start of the film we see vaguely how Natsu met Makarov. That's Makarov's only appearance in the entire film, and it's not even a speaking role. So that fits with the timeline. What doesn't fit is what happens when we see the guild - or what I'm assuming is the guild - whilst Team Natsu have been summoned to Mercurius. Bar his cameo, Makarov isn't even been mentioned by name, and it's not clear if Erza is the guild master or not as no one refers to her as such. What's even more confusing is, if the guild has been rebuilt; Juvia, Gajeel, Levy, Lily and the Strauss siblings are shown in this building and discuss how Team Natsu went off to Crocus for a job, when in the timeline could this have happened?Can't be before Avatar: guild's still roughly in one piece and Natsu and Happy are still around. Can't be before Alvarez either because Mest isn't present at all, nor are other members of the guild like Laxus or the Raijinshu, and because of the timescale of the job; it can't fit in before Makarov's rescue mission. Soooo yeah, it doesn't really fit in with the continuity, despite trying to cover canonical elements. There's more to it than that, but I'm avoiding spoilers.



The movie is not canon,end of story.


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> The movie is not canon,end of story.





1. The movie is set between Avatar and Alvarez arc
2. There's a spot exactly between those arcs that the movie fits into. A five day gap between the arcs
3. Mashima said it's connected to the manga.
4. He directly mirror panels the scene with Sonya from the movie when Acnologia is recalling things from his past


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 25, 2017)

SwordSlayer99 said:


> I would said I'm surprised,but I'm not
> 99% of the time the OBD is > other  debating / calcing fourms on the internet, but this bullshit FT / Bleach downplay is ridiculous.
> 
> -Fiore, the 2nd smallest country in the goddamn series, is bigger than the continent sized U.S.
> ...




Agree on that, i couldn't care less about these calcs but Acno is far above island level since he casualy destroy multiple small island when he emerged from the ravines of time.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 25, 2017)

CrownedEagle said:


> Agree on that, i couldn't care less about these calcs but Acno is far above island level since he casualy destroy multiple small island when he emerged from the ravines of time.


Destroying a dozen of 10m wide islands doesnt make him way higher than island level 


Btw does anyone here know how to mention/tag membres?


----------



## Juan (Jul 25, 2017)

It's like Rax doesn't read his own arguments. 

If Dragon Slayers can't eat something above them, how the fuck did Acno eat the RoTs? Is he immeasurable too? So he doesn't have a limit?

The only reason it's immeasurable is because the only two people who know of it's fucking existence are Zeref and Anna who don't have a fucking magic radar on them.


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

>10m wide

You're blind as fuck.




Lord escanor said:


> Destroying a dozen of 10m wide islands doesnt make him way higher than island level
> 
> 
> Btw does anyone here know how to mention/tag membres?


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Jjcb said:


> It's like Rax doesn't read his own arguments.
> 
> If Dragon Slayers can't eat something above them, how the fuck did Acno eat the RoTs? Is he immeasurable too? So he doesn't have a limit?
> 
> The only reason it's immeasurable is because the only two people who know of it's fucking existence are Zeref and Anna who don't have a fucking magic radar on them.




Acnologia's strength was also Immeasurable for them 



Also what?


You mean Zeref the fucking magical prodigy who gave an accurate amount it would require for the R-system which was what Etherion equaled out to?


That same guy?


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> Destroying a dozen of 10m wide islands doesnt make him way higher than island level
> 
> 
> Btw does anyone here know how to mention/tag membres?




So from what I understand so far is that:


1. Acnologia and the lot went South of Magnolia directly 

cut stars

Here is the continental Map

cut stars



Now this is just what it looks like leveled out, when in reality we know that the continent is angled on the planet differently to where Magnolia is much more angled down.

cut stars

And south angled from Magnolia is Enca and Sin


cut stars


Further more

The island destroyed in the large scale destruction panel with a crater here


cut stars


Since north of the one they were on to the horizon had ZERO land from it.


cut stars


cut stars


But the beams we're going to it and behind it.

cut stars



The two islands (One with crater and one right north of it) checks with the two islands next to Enca

cut stars


And Acnologia when he left went left of those islands from both the fact Erza west to the left of Anna who'd been facing them and towards land way off in the Horizon which checks with either Desierto or Minstrel

Link removed


Link removed


Which Acnologia went straight from where to Magnolia and came south of it.


Link removed



Even the land shapes check with the areas Acnologia attacked being right at Enca and Sin (Two islands, the smaller one south of the larger one, a straight just beyond it curving to the right with the lands sloping down towards said islands)

cut stars

cut stars

Not only that the attack went hundreds if not thousands KM and Lyon and the folk In Hargeon didn't notice.


Link removed

Opinions? I believe it to be said islands on the map and would like to discuss it











22/110*5420.5 =1084.1km15/110*5420.5 = 739km



210/290.5*1084.1 = 783.68km


Even the distances between the two islands check with my claim


----------



## Juan (Jul 25, 2017)

Rax said:


> Acnologia's strength was also Immeasurable for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zeref designed the fucking R-System, you lying sack of shit. No wonder he knows how much energy it needs.


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Jjcb said:


> Zeref designed the fucking R-System, you lying sack of shit. No wonder he knows how much energy it needs.



Meaning he knows how magic works and has a knowledge of how to measure it


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 25, 2017)

Mel doesn't need Nakama faggotry. 

What he does need however is to unlock his true power of his original true power from the true power before, thus gaining the TRUE TRUE power of his true powers true power.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2017)

>shooting small islands on the horizon
>Rax actually believes those are countries that compromise 2 continents


----------



## Juan (Jul 25, 2017)

Rax said:


> Meaning he knows how magic works and has a knowledge of how to measure it



It's not the same. :thisguy

Zeref had years and the biggest library of magic in-verse to help measure and create it.


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

Then how would he not know about the Ravines of time which he obviously studied and worked into his grand master plan?


----------



## bitethedust (Jul 25, 2017)

Jag77 said:


> Mel doesn't need Nakama faggotry.
> 
> What he does need however is to unlock his true power of his original true power from the true power before, thus gaining the TRUE TRUE power of his true powers true power.



Sounds like KHR.jpg all over again but with less boxes


----------



## Rax (Jul 25, 2017)

bitethedust said:


> Sounds like KHR.jpg all over again but with less boxes


He gets a free permanent power up every 25 chapters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 25, 2017)

Rax said:


> Natsu had to adapt his body to eat them. Doesn't change the fact he wasn't able to before and that Zancrow was stronger.
> 
> Gajeel ate some small shadows, not his attack themselves.
> 
> ...


The fact that they were able to eat it makes your entire post invalid.


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 25, 2017)

Jag77 said:


> Mel doesn't need Nakama faggotry.
> 
> What he does need however is to unlock his true power of his original true power from the true power before, thus gaining the TRUE TRUE power of his true powers true power.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 25, 2017)

What we're looking at here is

1) an unsubstantiated claim
2) treated literally with scaling which as per usual makes the planet massive (wow, it's almost as if you can do this with literally any given shounen because authors are inconsistent)
3) that is inconsistent with uses of the weapon itself
3) that is far outside the displayed feats in the verse coming from the defacto top tier
4) being scaled to said top tier by way of a single obscure statement that ravines of time = immeasurable but etherion = measurable depsite this not being shown to be the case

It's not petatons and it's not teratons either - we don't just make up numbers as a compromise, something is either plausibly true or its not.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 26, 2017)

CrownedEagle said:


> Agree on that, i couldn't care less about these calcs but Acno is far above island level since he casualy destroy multiple small island when he emerged from the ravines of time.


This is still possible for Island level caracthers tho.
Anyway im going to calc a etherion blast with some smaller country later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 26, 2017)

Rax said:


> So from what I understand so far is that:
> 
> 
> 1. Acnologia and the lot went South of Magnolia directly
> ...


This doesnt look completely full of shit


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 26, 2017)

I might get around this


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> I might get around this



There is no need,the feat is contradicted by Mest appearing there and teleporting with Erza.He can't teleport that far.


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> What we're looking at here is
> 
> 1) an unsubstantiated claim
> 2) treated literally with scaling which as per usual makes the planet massive (wow, it's almost as if you can do this with literally any given shounen because authors are inconsistent)
> ...




Scaling is with canon stated distances and maps.


Also lolwut


They have an exact measurement inverse of the amount of magic Etherion is comprised of.


And again, not really.


Irene was able to enchant an entire country, her meteor had an effect that was seen with a planetary curve, August was literally on the verse of melting the entire country as well


Ravines of Time > Fairy Heart > Dragon Cry > Real Nightmare > Etherion

Don't act like you know when you don't read FT, Dartg


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> There is no need,the feat is contradicted by Mest appearing there and teleporting with Erza.He can't teleport that far.


No it isn't.

I've already discussed this with you.


----------



## kayz (Jul 26, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> This doesnt look completely full of shit


Seems like multiple Dragon's roar. I don't see it surpassing Island Level +. Do we even know how much matter was pulverized. We can't just go by a.o.e.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 26, 2017)

Awwww shit, Nighty getting ready to slay (hopefully)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

kayz said:


> Seems like multiple Dragon's roar. I don't see it surpassing Island Level +. Do we even know how much matter was pulverized. We can't just go by a.o.e.



Shit was vaporized, mang.


----------



## kayz (Jul 26, 2017)

Rax said:


> Shit was vaporized, mang.


Can you prove vaporization in any of those links. Cus we've always been going for pulverization when calculating Dragon's roars.


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

kayz said:


> Can you prove vaporization in any of those links. Cus we've always been going for pulverization when calculating Dragon's roars.



Congress considers


Top left panel.

The mountain is burnt black with white smoke/vapor coming out.

Plus his roar did it here too.


Congress considers


----------



## kayz (Jul 26, 2017)

Rax said:


> Congress considers
> 
> 
> Top left panel.
> ...


Personally, I don't think that's Vaporization. The first scan looks like dust debris and second scan doesn't show much. Could be wrong tho. It would be safer to assume a low end using pulverization. Get a figure on the matter pulverized and plug in near total fatalities.
If not calculate the blast of one dragon roar then multiply by 50, 100 maybe.


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

If not it's fine.

I don't fight it much


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2017)

Rax said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> I've already discussed this with you.



You didn't discuss anything.Mest outright admits he couldn't teleport from Fiore to Caracol because of it's distance and you say that he suddenly is capable of teleporting to a place that is like 10s of thousands of kilometers away.


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

Mest at no point says whether he's taking about Caracol island or Alvarez


Regardless of which he'd be teleporting 8 people instead of going to where he was at the end of the manga with 2 people.


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 26, 2017)

Do we really need Dragon Cry movie reference?? IIRC Ravines have more magical power than Etherion and Acnologia break through it, thus getting the benefit.
@Rax , what you need to do is post scans for statements of ravines' magical power. We will check it and bypass the whole Dragon Cry movie.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 26, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> Do we really need Dragon Cry movie reference?? IIRC Ravines have more magical power than Etherion and Acnologia break through it, thus getting the benefit.
> @Rax , what you need to do is post scans for statements of ravines' magical power. We will check it and bypass the whole Dragon Cry movie.


Magic power =/= DC

Etherion converts it all to destruction. No reason to think that would apply for Acno.

The ravines are also vague as shit considering those 2 fodder entered there at the same time as Acno yet somehow survived unharmed.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2017)

Rax said:


> Mest at no point says whether he's taking about Caracol island or Alvarez
> 
> 
> Regardless of which he'd be teleporting 8 people instead of going to where he was at the end of the manga with 2 people.



Mest's problems were never about how many he can teleport with.He clearly speaks about distance.He's never shown to be capable of teleporting so far away so why do it now ? Because it can help your argument ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 26, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> There is no need,the feat is contradicted by Mest appearing there and teleporting with Erza.He can't teleport that far.


What was his limit again ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 26, 2017)

kayz said:


> Seems like multiple Dragon's roar. I don't see it surpassing Island Level +. Do we even know how much matter was pulverized. We can't just go by a.o.e.


We can use near total fatalities at the very least.
Assuming wathever he did is remotely accurated we should be easily looking to small country level or so.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 26, 2017)

And that's of course talking about sheer aoe 
Pukverization would be much stronger


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2017)

Link removed


I mean heck,why didn't he just directly teleport to Natsu's location from Zeref's castle,instead of teleporting multiple times ?


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> What was his limit again ?



Just read chapter 445.This forum has fucked up with this blocked domain crap.

We see Mest teleporting several times from Zeref's palace to Natsu's location.He can't cross such distances in a single use.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 26, 2017)

Everyone pulled shit out their ass this arc, and again thats him teleporting a group. Also hes exhausted at that point


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Magic power =/= DC
> 
> Etherion converts it all to destruction. No reason to think that would apply for Acno.
> 
> The ravines are also vague as shit considering those 2 fodder entered there at the same time as Acno yet somehow survived unharmed.




Acnologia entered first and consumed it all.


We also know that the Ravines we're hostile magic as Anna said nothing could survive or exist within it.


We also saw it initially tearing his body apart.

Etherion is in no way even the top power in FT.


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

Sakazuki said:


> I mean heck,why didn't he just directly teleport to Natsu's location from Zeref's castle,instead of teleporting multiple times ?




This is again BS.

He never specified if he was talking about teleporting to Caracol or Alvarez


You're also not taking the amount of people he'd have to take in that process.


We also KNOW how his magic works. He had to see where he's teleporting to in order to make it work.


Sorano's ship was underwater and thusly hard to teleport to.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 26, 2017)

I don't understand how this amount of time has passed and people still haven't learned that trying to debate FT with RH is the equivalent of smashing your dick with a hammer.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

The Ravines of Time destroy matter and are beyond what humans can understand in FT.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 26, 2017)

which is hax related not DC related.


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

It's all based around energy.

And the fact he was able to eat it proves he's clearly at that level.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 26, 2017)

That's why Anna and Ichiya were just fine


----------



## Rax (Jul 26, 2017)

Cause Acnologia already gained control and kicked them out


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 27, 2017)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> I don't understand how this amount of time has passed and people still haven't learned that trying to debate FT with RH is the equivalent of smashing your dick with a hammer.



Hyper Muteki also stomps Acno


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Lol, he get destroyed by CO Galand.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> 1-movie isnt canon





Lord escanor said:


> 2-there's no reason to believe acno can tank/dish out etherion level attacks


He can't understand that.


----------



## Rax (Jul 28, 2017)

The movie IS canon by word of Mashima.


Get over it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Rax said:


> The movie IS canon by word of Mashima.
> 
> 
> Get over it.


Nope, he never stated that and it doesn't matter anyways lol.

Get over it.


----------



## Rax (Jul 28, 2017)

Mashima has so far said the movie is connected to the manga, the movie is used to complement the manga and the movie serves as a prelude to the final arc.
Mashima wrote the story, did all the character designs and enforced on the director that there are a few key points he's not allowed to stray from.
Mashima is also the executive producer of the movie.


 battle field with Enton

That's fairly heavily in favour of the movie being in the same continuity as the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Rax said:


> Mashima has so far said the movie is connected to the manga, the movie is used to complement the manga and the movie serves as a prelude to the final arc.
> Mashima wrote the story, did all the character designs and enforced on the director that there are a few key points he's not allowed to stray from.
> Mashima is also the executive producer of the movie.
> 
> ...


Doesn't mean that it is canon, there was some elements of the manga in Strong World too, and yet, it isn't accepted as canon.
There are some problem like the Stella stuff and the director saying it has nothing to do with the canon story, he wouldn't say that for nothing lol.
And even if it was canon ( by chance ), you can't scale DC/Dura to the God Tier since there are zero correlation for doing that.


----------



## Rax (Jul 28, 2017)

It fits directly where it takes place in the manga and we have Sonya mirroring the scene from the movie in the manga 


It's canon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Rax said:


> It fits directly where it takes place in the manga and we have Sonya mirroring the scene from the movie in the manga
> 
> 
> It's canon.


It isn't canon, the timeline doesn't even makes sense and the presence of Makarov too.
Literally, there is too much problem for it to be canon.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 28, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> It isn't canon, the timeline doesn't even makes sense and the presence of Makarov too.
> Literally, there is too much problem for it to be canon.


You watched the movie ?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Priebus’ comments stood out



Director: " ──I think there was pressure.
After all, Hiro Mashima, the original creator, is the chief producer. Roles were divided between Mashima and me. *I was in charge of the settings. I interpreted Mashima’s ideas, communicated them to artists, and reflected them in the movie.* But there was the pressure of ‘expectation’ from both Mashima and fans. "

*April Faith Fernandez asks: How much of the movie do we expect to be in-line with the manga storyline?*
Since *the setting is a new location, they aren’t related all that much.* However, there is a connection when it comes to how the characters develop in the future.

Reason? I will quote him again.

Director: " ──I watched the movie at the preview. It was so much fun. *I think people can enjoy it even if they don’t know the manga.*
Thank you. *We tried to make a movie which even people who don’t know the original can also enjoy and people who know it can enjoy it even more.* For example, it’s not good to harp on about certain things to people who know the world of _Fairy Tail_; nevertheless, it’s not good if we don’t provide explanations for people who don’t know much about _Fairy Tail_. I cared about the balance there. "

Really hard to take that shit as something 100% canon with all that revelations.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> You watched the movie ?


Not fully, it's not like I am missing something great. 
I will watch it myself eventually and takes care of the details over here and there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jikaishin (Jul 28, 2017)

Even if those upgrade were accepted, people never really discute Fairy tail and just say Nakama all threat so I don't know why you absolutely want it


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 28, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> Not fully, it's not like I am missing something great.
> I will watch it myself eventually and takes care of the details over here and there.


It's a painful choice, but now you've chosen a road full of shit and stupidity,you can still back down now before it's too late but i know you're not that type of Guy,so please be safe and return to us as the same guy you are now ,but i have faith in you i know you can do it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Jikaishin said:


> Even if those upgrade were accepted, people never really discute Fairy tail and just say Nakama all threat so I don't know why you absolutely want it


There are zero upgrade, zero feat from a living character close to that level, zero correlation to the DC or Durability of the God Tier or any living character.
Nothing. Only some " useless " statements from a shitty manga full of many contradictions thanks to nakama bullshit.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> It's a painful choice, but now you've chosen a road full of shit and stupidity,you can still back down now before it's too late but i know you're not that type of Guy,so please be safe and return to us as the same guy you are now ,but i have faith in you i know you can do it


Damn, you managed to persuade me to not watch this shit now.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 28, 2017)

So you think taking the word of some director holds more weight than the author himself stating its canon? Thats like if the director of Naruto The Last said the movie isnt canon when Kishimoto promoted it as a canon continuation. 

Like are yall really that averse to a series getting an upgrade you gotta fight tooth and nail to prove something is non canon?


----------



## Rax (Jul 28, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> It isn't canon, the timeline doesn't even makes sense and the presence of Makarov too.
> Literally, there is too much problem for it to be canon.




The time line does make sense.


It takes place between Avatar and Alvarez


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Rax said:


> The time line does make sense.
> 
> 
> It takes place between Avatar and Alvarez


Explain then the presence of Makarov?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> So you think taking the word of some director holds more weight than the author himself stating its canon? Thats like if the director of Naruto The Last said the movie isnt canon when Kishimoto promoted it as a canon continuation.
> 
> Like are yall really that averse to a series getting an upgrade you gotta fight tooth and nail to prove something is non canon?


Mashima never stated as 100% canon lmao. And this director literally worked with him and a dude ( fanboy of this series ) ask the exact same question to him, why he would lie? For what purpose? 
Do you want me to start about the inconsistency of this movie and the manga then? 
That upgrade doesn't even makes sense, scaling the DC of etherion when zero character performed nothing even close DC wise is pure bullshit.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 28, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> Explain then the presence of Makarov?


Silly Akira,He came back like he always does to say hi then forced the memory guy to alter their memories and erase any memory about him,the fights that happened and the dragon cry,silly Akira


----------



## Rax (Jul 28, 2017)

Was Makarov even in the movie?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> Silly Akira,He came back like he always does to say hi then forced the memory guy to alter their memories and erase any memory about him,the fights that happened and the dragon cry,silly Akira

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 28, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> Mashima never stated as 100% canon lmao. And this director literally worked with him and a dude ( fanboy of this series ) ask the exact same question to him, why he would lie? For what purpose?
> Do you want me to start about the inconsistency of this movie and the manga then?
> That upgrade doesn't even makes sense, scaling the DC of etherion when zero character performed nothing even close DC wise is pure bullshit.


the scaling makes sense lol, Dragon Cry is stated to be 10s of times more powerful than Etherion. Natsu beat the dude who absorbed all its power, this is not rocket science to understand


----------



## Rax (Jul 28, 2017)

Just ignore him.

The dude is just salty


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 28, 2017)

movie isn't canon though


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 28, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> movie isn't canon though


Through friendship and Nakama Power, it will be!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rax (Jul 28, 2017)

Through not only statements by the creator but events in the manga it is canon.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 28, 2017)

Rax said:


> Through not only statements by the creator but events in the manga it is canon.


False, you keep trying to push his statement as a claim of canonicity which it is not. He's saying the movie isn't some random plotline but based on things related to end game manga. That isn't the same as saying it's canon. Neither is some random chick from the manga appearing in the movie. The fucking director (someone who actually talked to Mashima and knows a fuck ton more than you on the subject) straight up tells us it isn't canon. Aka you are misinterpreting what mashima is saying.

Oda said the same thing about strongworld, and even wrote in a canon chapter adressing a ton of shit from strongworld. Furthermore shiki is way more canon than the little chick you keep refrencing as he actually did fight garp and sengoku, actually did escape Marineford, and actually did fight with Roger, all in canon. That doesn't make the events of the movie canon though


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 28, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> the scaling makes sense lol, Dragon Cry is stated to be 10s of times more powerful than Etherion. Natsu beat the dude who absorbed all its power, this is not rocket science to understand


You mean the same Dragon Cry who was firing for most of the second half of Natsu's fight, and Crocus was barely damaged?
You realize that this movie is not canon due to number one, the statement from the director of the movie itself who collaborated with Mashima, which himself said that the movie has some connection to the last chapter ( and that is all ), not the manga and his timeline or any explicit " canon " word. 
Not to mention several inconsistencies like after the avatar arc, they are supposed to go back in their guild but somehow they are in Stella? Instead of being in Magnolia, they are in Crocus?
I have a lot more inconsistencies like that, do you want me to continue?


----------



## Rax (Jul 28, 2017)

The director is NOT the word of the manga.


Mashima said it's connected.

It's also set compliment the last arc. It doesn't take place after it.

Again, we even see Sonya IN chapter 544


Explain why else she's shown in it.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 28, 2017)

Rax said:


> The director is NOT the word of the manga.
> 
> 
> Mashima said it's connected.
> ...


It's connected as in the plotline is based on things related to the end of the manga. Not it's canon. You are twisting the words. Just like strongworld is connected to events that happened in the OP world as oppossed to other movies with completely made up characters, plot, etc. The director knows more than you and spoke to Mashima. There is no reason for him to lie on the subject.

She's shown because the plotline is based on things in the manga. Shiki is an actual manga character with a fuck ton more importance and canonicity than that little bitch, and once again, Oda wrote a chapter 0 into the manga to be sold along with the movie, along with statements of it being a "connected" story. Yet it did not happen in canon.


----------



## metabro (Jul 28, 2017)

My guess would be the same reason Shiki was given an entire chapter dedicated to him


----------



## Rax (Jul 28, 2017)

Last time I saw it talked about Strong World Contradicts itself with the time point it takes place.


Dragon Cry does not.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 28, 2017)

Smashing your dick with a hammer: A study in the definition of insanity
By Rubbertoe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jag77 (Jul 28, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> So you think taking the word of some director holds more weight than the author himself stating its canon? Thats like if the director of Naruto The Last said the movie isnt canon when Kishimoto promoted it as a canon continuation.
> 
> Like are yall really that averse to a series getting an upgrade you gotta fight tooth and nail to prove something is non canon?


 
What even is this comparison?


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 28, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> So you think taking the word of some director holds more weight than the author himself stating its canon? Thats like if the director of Naruto The Last said the movie isnt canon when Kishimoto promoted it as a canon continuation.
> 
> Like are yall really that averse to a series getting an upgrade you gotta fight tooth and nail to prove something is non canon?


Except he never stated it was canon so stop pulling this woe is this series bitch card. No one cares if the verse is upgraded but it isn't just getting a free pass on shaky logic.


----------



## g4snake108 (Jul 29, 2017)

Another mashima interview-
*I’ve seen both the original storyboard and the film, and I feel that the original characters Swan, Doll and Gapri are even more charming in the movie as compared to the original draft.

I made additional suggestions after submitting the original storyboard, and also received suggestions from the anime staff. There were many parts of the movie which were touched up after we integrated our ideas. Of the 3 characters mentioned, Swan became an especially good character after that. I have yet to watch the completed film, but I think that it’s an enjoyable movie.*



interview is on fairytale tumbler-cannot link for some reason

He even says that he was suggested some ideas and after integrating both the ideas,many parts of the movie were "touched up".
This along with the director stating that they aren't related that much is plenty to prove that it is not actual canon.

Edit-added the interview part as link is not working

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 29, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> the scaling makes sense lol, Dragon Cry is stated to be 10s of times more powerful than Etherion. Natsu beat the dude who absorbed all its power, this is not rocket science to understand



Where is your poof that etherion is 1 teraton? We don't just label something 1 teraton cause is stated to bust a country without feats.


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 29, 2017)

Alita54 said:


> Where is your poof that etherion is 1 teraton? We don't just label something 1 teraton cause is stated to bust a country without feats.


However the Yusuke and Boros' similar statements are accepted AFAIK. It is just a matter of Acnologia's magical power being comparable or not to Etherion.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 29, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> However the Yusuke and Boros' similar statements are accepted AFAIK. It is just a matter of Acnologia's magical power being comparable or not to Etherion.


Yusuke also had a feat of triple digit gigatons in a weaker form ( a feat which should honestly be re looked at with all proper scalings because imo it's scaled to small) along with statements of country busting Japan, leave a demons being a similar threat and spirit wmd. Boris took hits from saitama who had crazy feats as well.

Ether ion is also one thing with a specific type of magic which no one ever tanked or was compared to. The movie has to be canon for that to even exist.


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 29, 2017)

Because a weaker character named Autist or whatever is going to outright destroy Magnolia??

Link removed gapanda.com/fairy-tail/527/fairy-tail-9071227.jpg
Link removed gapanda.com/fairy-tail/527/fairy-tail-9071239.jpg
Link removed gapanda.com/fairy-tail/527/fairy-tail-9071245.jpg

Just because FT is shit doesn't mean you cannot disregard everything. It is more legit statement-wise than Yusuke's, who could do it by unknown means.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 29, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> However the Yusuke and Boros' similar statements are accepted AFAIK. It is just a matter of Acnologia's magical power being comparable or not to Etherion.



No they're not


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 29, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> Because a weaker character named Autist or whatever is going to outright destroy Magnolia??
> 
> Link removed gapanda.com/fairy-tail/527/fairy-tail-9071227.jpg
> Link removed gapanda.com/fairy-tail/527/fairy-tail-9071239.jpg
> ...


Can't read those links and are you talking about a meteor? Pretty sure I don't need to explain why that doesn't scale to her magic potency. 

No it's not as legit, once again show me where someone tanked etherion or hinted at tanking it without the movie. Yusuke has a weaker form was in the triple digit gigatons, the same level of dude who got fucking wrecked by an S class, and even A demons were threats to a country. Pretty clear how yusuke was gonna be a threat to a country idk what you mean by unclear means. 

Stop using the shitty "bias" argument.  It's a complete non sequitur.


----------



## Shining Force (Jul 29, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> No they're not


Pretty sure they are accepted in the wiki, albeit with "Likely" tag.
new monitor

@White, stop arguing if you don't bother/know shit about FT lol. You can't even correct and view a simple link modified to bypass blocked domain, yet falsely assumed I was talking about Irene. I don't want to debate about FT and I am keeping my post count under 1k for some reason. So just stay away and stop replying.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 29, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> However the Yusuke and Boros' similar statements are accepted AFAIK. It is just a matter of Acnologia's magical power being comparable or not to Etherion.


You mean " Hax ", don't see how you can correlate with his DC and Dura. He can absorb and eat any magic in his verse ( except Fairy sphere for some reason lmao ).
Still, there is zero moment of Acnologia's firepower being compared to Etherion's firepower.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 29, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> Shining Force said:
> 
> 
> > @White, stop arguing if you don't bother/know shit about FT lol. You can't even correct and view a simple link modified to bypass blocked domain, yet falsely assumed I was talking about Irene. I don't want to debate about FT and I am keeping my post count under 1k for some reason. So just stay away and stop replying.
> ...


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 29, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> Damn someone better lock this thread fast. Told ya to stop replying guys. Can't you type without quoting ffs??
> @Akira, that is why I said it is up to debate .
> @White, stop quoting every post like a kid. I wasn't even quoting you. Try typing without quoting.


"Quoting every post like a kid" fuck does that even mean  ? You mean the function of replying that we're supposed to do in response to someone we're engaging?

Anyway I'm good on discussing shot with you anymore so feel free to just ghost out.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 29, 2017)

Shining Force said:


> Pretty sure they are accepted in the wiki, albeit with "Likely" tag.
> new monitor



the wiki isn't always correct 

afaik yusuke is generally considered island level+


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jul 29, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> the wiki isn't always correct
> 
> afaik yusuke is generally considered island level+


Nighty have you been living under a rock 

AFAIK Yusuke has been considered country level at least as long as ive been here. Theres even been talk about upgrading him higher via other statements and feats but no one has bothered to put together a cohesive case for it.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 29, 2017)

Mashima only said they are connected which they are indeed via Sonya being a girl some dragons killed and Acnologia killed them in return.The events of the film are not featured in the manga,they are not mentioned in any shape or form and freaking Stella Kingdom is an island while in the FT map it's shown as a piece of of land.


----------



## Juan (Jul 30, 2017)

Even if the movie was legit, Rax's trying to use the "It's stated dozens of times stronger!!!11!" stuff to push Natsu to Multi continental.

That shit ain't flying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Isn't Mask De Masculine's multiplier directly accepted?


Sakazuki said:


> Mashima only said they are connected which they are indeed via Sonya being a girl some dragons killed and Acnologia killed them in return.The events of the film are not featured in the manga,they are not mentioned in any shape or form and freaking Stella Kingdom is an island while in the FT map it's shown as a piece of of land.




This in zero way contradicts the fact Mashima not only said it was connected, said he made it to compliment the manga and to be a prelude to the final arc, but made sure that there was a point in time Inside the manga where it fits (The 5 days between Avatar and Alvarez) and then put Sonya in chapter 544 in a mirrored scene from the movie


It's canon. Mashima clearly intended for the movie to be CANON


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Jjcb said:


> Even if the movie was legit, Rax's trying to use the "It's stated dozens of times stronger!!!11!" stuff to push Natsu to Multi continental.
> 
> That shit ain't flying.




Even if not the DC he still scales to Etherion


----------



## trance (Jul 30, 2017)

>15 pages

this wasn't closed earlier...why?


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Because people are arguing about scaling

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 30, 2017)

Kyouko said:


> >15 pages
> 
> this wasn't closed earlier...why?


Because Rax is a dumbass who won't shut up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juan (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> Even if not the DC he still scales to Etherion



Too bad the movie ain't canon 

But hey, no need to be sad about it.

I mean...



And that's what matters

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

How am I dumb?

I've brought proof that the movie is canon and scaling puts Acnologia way out of SDSs league.


Quit being pissy because FT got an upgrade EoS when that happens to practically every battle manga.


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Jjcb said:


> Too bad the movie ain't canon
> 
> But hey, no need to be sad about it.
> 
> ...



This in zero way contradicts the fact Mashima not only said it was connected, said he made it to compliment the manga and to be a prelude to the final arc, but made sure that there was a point in time Inside the manga where it fits (The 5 days between Avatar and Alvarez) and then put Sonya in chapter 544 in a mirrored scene from the movie


It's canon. Mashima clearly intended for the movie to be CANON



^Explain how this doesn't make it canon


----------



## Juan (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> This in zero way contradicts the fact Mashima not only said it was connected, said he made it to compliment the manga and to be a prelude to the final arc, but made sure that there was a point in time Inside the manga where it fits (The 5 days between Avatar and Alvarez) and then put Sonya in chapter 544 in a mirrored scene from the movie
> 
> 
> It's canon. Mashima clearly intended for the movie to be CANON
> ...



The same way Strongworld isn't.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> How am I dumb?
> 
> I've brought proof that the movie is canon and scaling puts Acnologia way out of SDSs league.
> 
> ...


Upgrade by a non canon movie* because iirc,the best feat in the canon source is only 7GT
Get rekt


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Jjcb said:


> The same way Strongworld isn't.



Do you even know why SW isn't canon or is this just you having zero arguments?


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> Upgrade by a non canon movie* because iirc,the best feat in the canon source is only 7GT
> Get rekt




Show me the 7 Gigaton calc.


And explain how even with all th proof the movie isn't canon


If you're just gonna spam troll emotes and be a cunt then I won't respond to your posts further on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

Acnologia's roar iirc was 7GT

There's more proof of it being non canon 

No one takes you or your wanking threads seriously so...why should i ?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 30, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

Where's Akira when you need him


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Where's your proof it's not canon?

Where are you pulling 7GTs from?


Seem to me you're just.making claims without any evidence.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

No i'm not gonna repost what i've/other people have been telling you again and again because that would make me crazy according to the video the other Guy posted 
So are you trying to say the 7Gt roar was BS? Damn FT is weaker than i thought
Seems to me you're just being you


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Show me where you're getting your proof.


Explain how Mashima both saying it's canon and making sure it not only fits in the manga but is shown in the manga it's canon but you claim it isn't canon.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

Again,not going to repeat what i've been saying to you 
You can go look for them somewhere in the countless other threads you made this week


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

And you've said nothing convincing


The fact Mashima clearly went out of his way to make sure the movie is Canon makes it canon.


It's also not even the first time he's adapted the anime to the manga either


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 30, 2017)

"If I kick and scream enough, Mashima-sama will make it canon! I'll show them the power of friendship! Nakama Punch solos!"

Kappa

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

It's already canon.

If you're not gonna do anything but throw insults around I'll gladly accept your concession


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> It's already canon.
> 
> If you're not gonna do anything but throw insults around I'll gladly accept your concession


Nope, it isn't.


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Why else would Mashima to go out of his way to say it's connected, say it's a prelude to the final arc, make sure there's a gap of time IN the manga where it takes place, something he did before he began the script for the movie, and then include content from the movie in the manga to the point of mirroring the scene about Acnologia's backstory from the movie to his backstory in the manga?


----------



## Jikaishin (Jul 30, 2017)

This threat has been turning in circle since a long time now

When will you all let this threat died


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm not letting it end with morons lying against the canon movie purely cause they dislike the series.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> Why else would Mashima to go out of his way to say it's connected, say it's a prelude to the final arc, make sure there's a gap of time IN the manga where it takes place, something he did before he began the script for the movie, and then include content from the movie in the manga to the point of mirroring the scene about Acnologia's backstory from the movie to his backstory in the manga?


You can't process basic information aren't you?


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

You can't process the fact it's canon.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> You can't process the fact it's canon.


You realize that repeating the same thing wouldn't makes it canon right?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

No, the fact Mashima said it's connected to the manga and made sure it fits into the manga does


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> No, the fact Mashima said it's connected to the manga and made sure it fits into the manga does


Connected to a single " little " panel? A little girl? Yeah, you are right.


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

He said it's connected to the story and a prelude to the final arc.

It's Canon. Get over it.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> He said it's connected to the story and a prelude to the final arc.
> 
> It's Canon. Get over it.


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Link removed

"This movie is a story which is connected to the final chapter of _Fairy Tail_."


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

>In the movie stella or whatever the name was is an island,in the canon source it's not 
>where's sonia? 
>in the canon source they were heading directly towards the destroyed guild,why are they fighting evil guys? In a whole other kingdom?
>zeref clearly didnt return to alvarez yet before the infiltration in the canon source
>how come zeref was in ishgar and about to start a war on fiore even before natsu and co went to Alvarez/crocowhateverthatislandis and even before mest rescuing makarov in the non canon source?

See you logic is flawed 

Once you awnser these questions i'll ask you more

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## g4snake108 (Jul 30, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> >In the movie stella or whatever the name was is an island,in the canon source it's not
> >where's sonia?
> >in the canon source they were heading directly towards the destroyed guild,why are they fighting evil guys? In a whole other kingdom?
> >zeref clearly didnt return to alvarez yet before the infiltration in the canon source
> ...


Dude,stop wasting your time-everybody knows its not cannon. Having Rax argue is literally not worth it cause he is never going to let it go. Even if natsu had died in the movie he would be saying its a magic series and thus he was brought back to life and its cannon.

Everybody has given enough proof to say its not cannon,Rax just chooses to pick the arguments that leave a slight opening in some user's posts and then picks on them to go in circles.

Everybody agree NNT rekts? Maybe just close the thread then..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

12zoro said:


> Dude,stop wasting your time-everybody knows its not cannon. Having Rax argue is literally not worth it cause he is never going to let it go. Even if natsu had died in the movie he would be saying its a magic series and thus he was brought back to life and its cannon.
> 
> Everybody has given enough proof to say its not cannon,Rax just chooses to pick the arguments that leave a slight opening in some user's posts and then picks on them to go in circles.
> 
> Everybody agree NNT rekts? Maybe just close the thread then..


I know that but i just felt like ruining Rax's wet dreams

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> >In the movie stella or whatever the name was is an island,in the canon source it's not
> >where's sonia?
> >in the canon source they were heading directly towards the destroyed guild,why are they fighting evil guys? In a whole other kingdom?
> >zeref clearly didnt return to alvarez yet before the infiltration in the canon source
> ...




 Canon source only shows it's territory. Nothing ever shown otherwise in the manga would contradict it's Capitol being an island.

>"Where's Sonya?"

544


>Going right for the destroyed guild


Again, what are you even talking about?


Zeref wasn't in Alvarez at the end of the movie.

It wasn't ever said to be where it was.


Even Azir's grandfather said Zeref was returning from a trip


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

> 
> i mean in the current timeline
> he didnt travel with the two,he was alone, and the place where they were looks like the place the war took place 
And acnologia was there,close to zeref like it was nothing 
Tbh now i dont even feel like ruining your wet dreams,i only feel sorry for you,i Pity you


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jul 30, 2017)

I can't believe with all thread around, you guy spend 11 to debate about Fairy Tail  with Rax of all people for him Acno can probably stomp the entire verses of the HST simultaneously, anyway Canon or Non-Canon doesn't change the fact that Acno doesn't beat the verse since the Haxx of NNT is too much for him to handle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Acnologia doesn't seek out Zeref, not was it the battlefield.

Come get me when you find something that contradicts it.


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

CrownedEagle said:


> I can't believe with all thread around, you guy spend 11 to debate about Fairy Tail  with Rax of all people for him Acno can probably stomp the entire verses of the HST simultaneously, anyway Canon or Non-Canon doesn't change the fact that Acno doesn't beat the verse since the Haxx of NNT is too much for him to handle.




You realize that the movie puts him at Continental, which is enough to literally one shot all of Britannia in SDS at once without issue?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Juan (Jul 30, 2017)

read into it myself and seems like the movies "connection" with the manga begins and ends with simply certain characters and how they developed in the final arc, i.e. the actual events of the movie didn't happen but certain characters introduced or revelations in the movie are canon. mashima wanted the movie to fit into the continuity of the manga but didn't plan on it and it ultimately didn't work out that way, so it seems. 

but really, all you need to do is actually provide a link to a statement from mashima saying the movie is canon and voilà(!), you win. you know, instead of repeatedly quoting numinous.

don't see much point in this remaining open otherwise, threads been circling for a while now and is obvious that it isn't going anywhere at this point unless someone wants to actually source new information to support their claims.

Post an interview with Mashima explicitly stating the movie's canon or shut the fuck up. 

Say "He obviously meanrt?!!!!2!17@+#5" again and I'll neg you to fucking oblivion.


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Suiton

Suiton


There's a 15 day gap between the end of the movie and when Zeref got back to Alvarez


And there's a clear statement that Zeref was "On a trip"


Suiton

- - - Updated - - -




Spite votes are still a thing


Anyway, so far I've found a few interviews and stuff.

Mashima has so far said the movie is connected to the manga, the movie is used to complement the manga and the movie serves as a prelude to the final arc.
Mashima wrote the story, did all the character designs and enforced on the director that there are a few key points he's not allowed to stray from.
Mashima is also the executive producer of the movie.

That's fairly heavily in favour of the movie being in the same continuity as the manga.

What are the points against it? I made it halfway through this thread before getting over it.

1. The movie is set between Avatar and Alvarez arc
2. There's a spot exactly between those arcs that the movie fits into
3. Mashima said it's connected to the manga.
4. He directly mirror panels the scene with Sonya from the movie when Acnologia is recalling things from his past


Suiton


Suiton


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> Trump administration hits 13 Venezuelans with sanctions in advance of vote
> 
> Trump administration hits 13 Venezuelans with sanctions in advance of vote
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 30, 2017)

Galan cleaves him in half


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Acnologia > Etherion > SDS


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

I dont deal in assumptions and fanwank,i deal in feats and accepted calcs,and here's one: 

It's higher than anyone/any feat in FT
Get rekt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mythoclast (Jul 30, 2017)

Gìga fall> FT

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

Fake news mo-mean anna


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 30, 2017)

Wasn't this explained to you as not a dc feat..


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

They weren't?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 30, 2017)

Dr. White said:


> Wasn't this explained to you as not a dc feat..


Lots of things were explained to him and he still doesn't get them.

It's been 17 pages of Rax doing this, it ain't gonna change.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Acnologia has no DC or a good scaling feat that put him even above Galand.


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

>Thinking EoS Acnologia is weaker than Etherion


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

Still no good reason/argument for acnologia being above etherion other than lmao no way he's weaker than it ? Thought so


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

The fact  he was able to consume and absorb something far stronger than Etherion?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> >Thinking EoS Acnologia is weaker than Etherion


> Comparing him with Etherion when his firepower doesn't even come close to it.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> The fact  he was able to consume and absorb something far stronger than Etherion?


The fact he wasn't able to consume and absorb Fairy Sphere despite being " magic " and weaker than Etherion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> The fact he wasn't able to consume and absorb Fairy Sphere despite being " magic " and weaker than Etherion.



>Combined Unison Raid magic of every magic on the Continent while he was VASTLY weakened by motion Sickness


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> >Combined Unison Raid magic of every magic on the Continent while he was VASTLY weakened by motion Sickness


>Implying that the combination of " fodders " magic bare top tier FT members which aren't even at the level of Hades individually ( town level character ) can even come close to him. Forget Etherion lmao.
>Implying that motion sickness shut down his ability to " eat " magic.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 30, 2017)

He suffers from scoliosis and mental retardation


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

>Hades
>Town level
>Motion sickness, something that canon drastically weakens dragon slayers


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 30, 2017)

I would hate to see what happens to their magic if they catch so much as a cold or a migraine


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> He suffers from scoliosis and mental retardation



are we talking about Rax here?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> are we talking about Rax here?




I'd insult you but your post count is admirable.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 30, 2017)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> are we talking about Rax here?


Maybe we are. After all he still thinks Chuck Norris jokes are funny


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 30, 2017)

Blakk Jakk said:


> Maybe we are. After all he still thinks Chuck Norris jokes are funny



wow, even worse than I thought


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 30, 2017)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> wow, even worse than I thought


It really is a miracle that he's survived this long without sticking his face in a blender.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> >Hades
> >Town level
> >Motion sickness, something that canon drastically weakens dragon slayers


I know that motion sickness weakens them but you are implying that they can't eat their elements anymore when they suffers from those symptoms? Which makes no sense.


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

Then there would be nobody to make fun of


----------



## Alita (Jul 30, 2017)

Lord escanor said:


> Acnologia's roar iirc was 7GT
> 
> There's more proof of it being non canon
> 
> No one takes you or your wanking threads seriously so...why should i ?


When/Where was acnologia's roar calced at 7 gigatons?


----------



## Lord escanor (Jul 30, 2017)

I see people claiming it to be 7 GT,if you can enlighten me be my guest


----------



## Rax (Jul 30, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> I know that motion sickness weakens them but you are implying that they can't eat their elements anymore when they suffers from those symptoms? Which makes no sense.




You mean the thing that horribly cripples them to the point they become almost feeble?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 30, 2017)

I now want to see a mage with diabetes


----------



## Juan (Jul 30, 2017)

And I want Rax to shut up but God's not that merciful.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Jul 30, 2017)

Why do you think I've been making fun of him this whole time?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jul 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> You mean the thing that horribly cripples them to the point they become almost feeble?


Quit dodging the point.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok this has gone on long enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------

